# Irish soda bread recipe



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Here's the soda bread recipe I use every year:

4 cups flour
1 tsp. salt
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/4 c. sugar
1 1/4 tsp. caraway seeds
1/4 cup butter
1 egg
1 3/4 cup buttermilk*
2 cups raisins

* To make buttermilk, add 1 Tb. vinegar to 1 3/4 cup regular milk and let
stand for five minutes.

Combine dry ingredients in a large bowl. Add butter or margarine and cut
in with pastry blender.
Add raisins, egg, and buttermilk and stir until blended.

Turn out on a floured board and knead until smooth.

Divide dough in half and shape each into a round loaf. Place each loaf
in an 8-inch cake or pie pan. Press down until dough fills the pans.
With a sharp knife, cut crosses on tops of loaves, about 1/2 inch deep.

Bake at 375 35-40 minutes, or until done (bread will sound hollow when
you thump on bottom).
Makes 2 loaves.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds tasty:icon_smile:


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you use the middle or the bottom position for the rack placement in the oven? Swap loaf placement at all while baking?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I generally put them in the middle position and just leave them there. If I have to use two racks I'll stagger their positions on the racks and switch them around partway through, although in my experience breads are less fussy than cakes about that kind of thing.


----------

